# I got my Dad's dogs ears done for his b-day what do you think?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This is her before









and this is her today after getting back from the vet.
























What do you think? I think Dr. Bonner does a good job.
oh and she weighs 36 lbs at 7 1/2 months


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i think it looks good. quick question why is that some crops looks so short and other are longer. is this just personal preferance.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yes I like long crops and my dad does too so he went with the show crop boxer bell cut.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> i think it looks good. quick question why is that some crops looks so short and other are longer. is this just personal preferance.


yes, its all preference.. my female has a show crop, my male has a battle crop

there is:
Long
Show
Short
Battle crops


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those came out nice!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful crop!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nice job! thats a cool gift!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> nice job! thats a cool gift!


yeah I figure every time he looks at her he will think of how awesome a son I am. jk but they did a good job imo thanks every one for the complaments.
I know he will porbly post some pics too his screen name is doggy style.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a nice job!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah we took a picture of justice with us and another dog and the crop sheet we got from you and I think we got what we were after! thanks to you lisa! we used your dogs as examples


----------



## Doggy Style (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Son Matt For Diamonds Crop what a Birthday Gift.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Your welcome dad Jim! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Diamond's new ears look great and Happy Belated Birthday Doggy Style.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some good looken ears!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a sweet son!!! Those ears turned out great. She looks like a different dog.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice ears love that crop style


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

quick question i kno its gonna sound dumb but some one told me you couldnt get a pitbulls ears croped after they were 5 months is this true


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

and by the way nice job on the earsi think they look good


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its bogus. my vet will do it till they are 2 years old
you just have to let them know you don't care if they lay back or stand


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they look good


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

cEElint said:


> yes, its all preference.. my female has a show crop, my male has a battle crop
> 
> there is:
> Long
> ...


thanks for the pic


----------

